# Hello, New from Scotland



## Murph (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello!!  

My name is Pammy. I am 30 and live in Inverurie in Aberdeenshire. We have been ttc for 5 years now. We have had all the tests which were a lot of fun not! 

My laparoscopy showed that I have stage one endo and PCOS. And my poor husband who has had to do his test 5 times now is low to medium count. We were then put on the IVF waiting list 2 1/2 years ago and was told it was a 4 year waiting list. But as luck would have it I start my first injections on Fri 10th March. It's a shame in the other hand as we  were going to Peru to do the Inca trail but of course this is more important. 

I hate needles so my husband is doing them for me as is making me a little voodoo doll of him so can do it back to him!!   
But I am even more scared about the EC. I would rather be under general other than sedation. I just don't want to make an prat of myself by getting hysterical and upset.  

I am attending the Aberdeen Fertility Clinic where the staff are very nice, friendly and are there for you.
I am glad I have found this site as it has heaps of info and I've read a few posts so I know I am not alone.

Looking forward to speaking to some of you.

Take care
Pammy


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya Pammy  

Welcome to FF. Whatever your IF story you have come to the right place. 

I am currently waiting to start IVF at the Lister fertility clinic. I too am not looking forward to the injections etc. But if it helps to get the end result then so be it!

Anyway, just wanted to say hi, will probably catch up with you again soon.

Take care


Tracey
xxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome to FF Pammy...

You'll get loads of support on here, I have - it's a life saver!  Whenever you have good or bad news to share there's always someone to share your joy or perk you up if you're sad!

Good luck with your tx

Amanda x


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi and Welcome Pammy,

Just want to wish you the best of luck with you're treatment...Peru's not going anywhere, but I know what you mean about putting your life on hold for treatment, which is clearly a bigger priority.

With regard to e/c I wouldn't worry about sedation as it really does knock you out and you'll feel like you've been sleeping, quite drowsy/groggy.  You probably won't remember much if anything, and it's unlikely that you'll be talking crazy , although I know it does happen on occasion to some women. For me this can occur without the drugs!! 


As for the injections stay strong! , they aren't too bad, but take a little while to get used to. My DH did mine and the first couple were , but we soon got used to it and he's now a pro.  Basically it's not quite as bad as it sounds! 

I think the psychological element is more difficult, but you've got all of us ff's here to support you on that front.  Especially for the two week wait! (tww)


Good Luck and Best Wishes,

Gen x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi pammy and welcome to ff - i hope u love this site as much as i do!

Kate


----------



## Murph (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank u vey much for making me feel welcome and I am glad I found this site as it has helped me so much already.

TTFN


Pammy x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Pammy,

I'm new to the site too.  I had my first IVF in August 2005 and like you I was really scared about E/c but as the others have said, you don't feel a thing.  I did not remember anything but it was a great sleep 

I'm getting treatment at Ninewells so it's not that far away from you


----------



## Nellie30 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi Pammy

I am at Aberdeen too, I started injections on the 8th March.....I have all the same fears as you have and my head is spinning!!!

I have only had one trip to Aberdeen but also found the staff really friendly and helpful. I am going back for my first scan on March 27th!

I have my fingers crossed for you and wish you lots of luck

Nellie x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Pammy - just wanted to say hi and welcome!  Hope you find this site as helpful as i have.

i'm scared of needles too - but the whole injections thing is ok really - I am quite blase about it now and thats only after one cycle!

Good luk - hope you are doing ok with needles etc!

x


----------



## Murph (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies!!

Doing fine with the needles so far. My dh was a litte teary after the first one bless him!! I just dread 10pm every night!!

I go for my first scan on the 28th March at Aberdeen. Hope it goes well for you Nellie on the 27th.

TTFN


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Murph  
Glad the Injections are going well

Just wanted to Welcome you to FF and send you some   & 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Nellie30 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Murph - Glad they injections are ok. Im getting used to them too, although I am starting to look like a pin cushion, I have little blue bruises where I have done them!

Have you had any side effects?

Good luck for your first scan!!!  

I am still waiting for my schedule to come through, have you had yours yet? She did say it would be a few days, I think I may just be an impatient person!!!

take care and loads of luck!!!

Nellie xx


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Murph,

Welcome to FF. I hope your finding it useful. I'm new too and everyone I've chatted to have been really friendly.

Good luck with you treatment and those injections!

Katy x


----------



## Gibby (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi Murph

I too was at Aberdeen Fertility Clinic and I thought that they were soo brilliant and I can assure you that I was totally terrified of taking the needles.  The first one is the worst!!

The ec was no problem and I was a nervous wreck, it certainly wasn't as bad I thought that it was going to be. It was uncomfortable but certainly not unbearable.  

How are your injections going?

Good luck and heaps of    

Best Wishes
Gibby


----------

